# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Vatan namustur, parayla satılamaz

## ceydaaa

VATAN NAMUSTUR, PARAYLA SATILAMAZ
Bir Bakanın  Yabancılara Toprak satıyorsak, sırtlarına alıp götürmüyorlar ya diyerek, Yabancılara toprak satışının tehlikelerinin farkında olmadığını ortaya koymuştur. Filistinde Yahudilere toprak satışı ve İsrail devletinin kurulması sürecini gözden geçirmek, durumun vahametini anlamak için yeterlidir. Devlet kurmanın en kısa ve kestirme yolu, toprak satın alarak, vatan oluşturma fikriyatı olduğu da bilinmelidir.
Siyonizmin kurucusu Theodor Herzl, 19 Mayıs 1901 tarihinde Sultan II. Abdulhamitle yaptığı görüşmede, Avrupa Borsasını ellerinde tutan Yahudilerin Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun bütün borçlarını ödemesi karşılığında Filistin topraklarının onlara verilmesini içeren gizli bir teklifte bulundu. Ancak, bu teklif Sultan II. Abdulhamit tarafından Vatanın bir karış toprağı bile satılık değildir denilerek geri çevrildi. Ardından, Duhuliye Nizamnameleri ile Yahudilere toprak satışı tamamen yasaklandı. Filistin, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun elinden çıktıktan sonra, yerli halkın paranın cazibesine kapılarak topraklarını satması sonucunda o topraklarda bugünkü İsrail Devleti kuruldu.
20 Ekim 1921 tarihinde Fransa ile yapılan Ankara Antlaşmasının ve 23 Temmuz 1930 tarihinde imzalanan Hatay Antlaşmasının gizli maddelerine göre 99 yıl sonra; yani 2039da Hatayda yeni bir plebisit (halk oylaması-referandum) yapılacak.
Büyük İsrail devletinin sınırlarının, vaat edilmiş topraklar olarak bilinen, Fırat ve Dicle Nehirlerinin birleştiği Mezopotamya bölgesine kadar, yayılma politikası olduğu bilinen bir gerçektir. Hamile İsrailli kadınların hamileliklerinin son günlerinde Türkiyeye geldikleri ve Şanlıurfa da bir İtalyan hastanesinde doğum yaptıkları ve çocuklarına Türk kimliği aldıkları gazetelerde yazılmıştı. Yahudilerin Atatürk barajı civarında toprak ve mülk aldıkları da bilindiğine göre, sonucun hayra alamet olmadığı ortadadır. Hatay ili sınırlarındaki topraklara ve mülklere Suriye vatandaşlarının ilgi göstermesi Ankara ve Hatay Antlaşmasında ki gizli maddelerin gereği olarak tezahür ettiği akla gelmektedir. Bu duruma göre hak iddia edilen toprakların mülkiyetlerinin el değiştirmesi ve yerel idareler bazında Suriye vatandaşlarının ( kökenlerinin Yahudi olup olmadıklarına da bakılması ) örgütlü çoğunluğun hedeflenen yöndeki, geleceğe hizmet etmekte oldukları anlaşılmaktadır.
Yunanlıların Türkiyenin özellikle batısına, Arapların ise Güneye yönelik ilgileri salt toprak talebi ve gayrimenkul alımıyla sınırlı kalmamış, kentlerin etnik statüleriyle de oynayarak kimlik değişimini gündeme taşımıştır.
Sultan Abdülazizle birlikte Pariste bulunan Keçeci zade Fuat Paşaya III. Napolyon, Giriti kaça verirsiniz? diye sorduğunda Fuat Paşanın cevabı kısa ve net oldu. Aldığımız fiyata.
Ünlü şairimiz Mehmet Akif Ersoy, bugünleri önceden görmüşçesine, İstiklal Marşımızın bir bölümün de şu dörtlüğü yazıyor.

Bastığın yerleri toprak diyerek geçme tanı
Düşün altında binlerce kefensiz yatanı
Sen şehit oğlusun incitme yazıktır atanı
Verme, dünyaları alsan da, bu cennet vatanı

İhanet derecesindeki gaflet ülkemiz üzerinde kol gezmektedir. Yüz binlerce şehidin kanı ve canı pahasına vatan yapılmış olan bu toprakların karşılığı para olamaz. Zira vatan namustur, parayla satılamaz.

somaolay.com.tr

----------

